# Honey due when???



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone 

My doe is due anywhere from March 22nd to May 4th! :brickwall: I'm thinking she's due sooner rather than later but thought I'd do a "guess and wait" topic for her. She's bagged up good(real good for a first time doe) and pretty big. Logs are looser everyday but I suppose carrying that much weight things are bound to get looser. Here she is after running from me with the horse paste box. I'll put better pics up later and we can all guess a due date.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Dani  Picture didn't come out


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Your picture didn't post. How is she today?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry here's the picture









And here are some from today. Her bag just keeps getting fuller. Any due date guesses? Her first possible is march 22nd


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is big! I would think by the end of the month.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a show March 28th. Bet she'll go then! She was supposed to be in season 3 to 5 days after I took her to the buck and she was the only doe in with him in a small pen so I would guess he got to her pretty soon. She's always been a big girl but she's super gentle. She towers over the herd queen but won't dare challenge her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL what is she carrying around with her in that picture ?
She's cute , lol. Im going to guess and say 3/26 at 12:00 pm 
Triplets , 2 bucklings , 1 doeling


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The box the horse paste dewormer comes in. She's having some nerve problems already... When she gets up she acts like her leg is numb but she's fine after about 10 seconds. 

I think buckling are a good guess. She smells very buck like and I swear it just started a week ago. The other doe that kidded in December did it too... Two bucks and a doe lol. I really want a doe kid off her but I'm guessing her to have twin or trip buck kids. I'm leaning towards twins though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks happy with her new found toy , lol.
Aww poor momma  
You never know , you just might have a new way of telling whats 
baking inside


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well looks like we'll find out what's in there tonight! She been posty and not eating since early this afternoon. She just started having streaming discharge so now we're playing the waiting game. I'm guessing she never read the doe code? She isn't making us wait at all... In fact she surprised me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She had triplets but one was born breech. It didn't have any bottom teeth, no hair around its eyes and genitals weren't fully formed looking(appeared to be a doe but didn't have an anus and vulva was odd looking). So we've got two kids left... buck and doe and they're so little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! I've already gotten my baby goat cuddles before class


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

goat cuddles are a great way to start the day - they are cute babies- sorry about the 3rd but it sounds like it never did really develop right


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Dani ! Adorable babies 
Nothing better then snuggles before class IMO


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> goat cuddles are a great way to start the day - they are cute babies- sorry about the 3rd but it sounds like it never did really develop right


It had white spots in its sack too... not sure if that means anything.

Thanks yall! I'm happy with my babies and the doe is doing good with them too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're lovely! Congrats!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on healthy (two) babies!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

